# Anubias Dying!! (pictures provided) Am I doing the right thing?



## lydianquinn (Sep 2, 2014)

I bought an anubias afzelii about a month ago. Already it is yellowing and withering. 
Four days ago I moved it into a jar. I assumed the problem was that my plant wasn't getting the nutrients it needed, so i added sand and a small pinch of potting soil to root it in the jar. I assumed the sand (from outdoors) and soil would provide some useful minerals. 

I also added a few drops of Green Green to the jar. Here is the link to that product that tells some more about it: http://www.ebay.com/gds/Lucky-Bamboo-Green-Green-Plant-Food-Instruction-/10000000020610844/g.html

If the sand won't help, I assume the Green Green will.

Any advice?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The PlantGuy- Canadian Aquarium Plants

Try this link.

Anubias do need nutrients. I recommend Seachem Flourish Comprehensive.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll second the flourish also they need regular iron and importantly carbon - I dose my plants daily with seachem iron and excel(organic carbon) and weekly with flourish.
Also what's your tank light like ,annubias will grow in low to medium light ( i;m no expert on lights but i think the closer it's output is to daylight the better and not all tank lights do that).


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

What lights do you use? cfl, regular florescent, LED? if cfl or florescent look at the bulb it should tell you wattage, lume and K (Kelvin) you want 6500k for best growth but 6200-6700 works. what is the distance from the light to the substrate? how long are lights on? any indirect sunlight form window(s)?
Did you ever keep the rhizome (horizontal part that stems and roots grow from) under/directly ontop of the substrate before it was moved to this jar? Burying the rhizome will kill the plant.
Another possibility is a nasty disease called rhizome rott (which is spreadable to other anubias and to crypts through the water).
Have the dieing parts had soft spots at the base of the stem by the rhizome or the rhizome itself get soft? are roots rotting off? If you look at the base of the stem and rhizome are they any browning areas? If taken out of the water and sniffed does it smell a bit like rotting garbage?
Can you take several different view shots showing the rhizome and roots?


----------

